# Combination Scarf & Hat for Him or Her



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Another great pattern from Caron International. In colors of red and green, this combination hat pattern would be fun for a young couple, or one that a gal might want to knit for herself and her guy. The pattern is free.

http://www.caron.com/projects/op/op_scarf_hat_duo.html


----------



## misslovebug (May 2, 2011)

I really like this. Sadly I cannot crochet  I will still add it to my pattern book though as I would love to learn to crochet one day 
xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cute...


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I can't crochet either and I'm thinking that one;s wrist might be very tired after a tedious project like this, but other crocheters may find it fun.


----------



## jamie Bowman (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't crochet either and don't want to learn another hobby, has anyone adapted this pattern for knitting? We would love it if you would share.


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

When I was young -- I'm now 79 -- we used to call them stocking caps. I wonder if the term started because when it was very cold, children would wear a knitted adult's stocking on their heads so they could wrap the ends around their necks for warmth.


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

We used to call these stocking hats and my kids wore them skiing so they didn't have to fuss with both a hat and scarf! Just use the tail of the hat as a scarf. Good to see they are back in style.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I have been knitting and crocheting since I was a child...whew too many years to remember lol..
I actually think crocheting is easier in some ways..if you think about it...both techniques are just pulling the yarn through a needle and have YO etc..

Thanks for posting MrsB..


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I email Caron International knits to ask for a pattern conversion to knitting so maybe they'll be able to get back to me on that issue. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## ArmyKnitter (Jun 13, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I can't crochet either and I'm thinking that one;s wrist might be very tired after a tedious project like this, but other crocheters may find it fun.


I crochet and knit-this pattern would easily be translated into knitting in the round starting in one color and knitting in seed stitch for the other color. Start with a ribbing (can use any basic hat pattern to get started.)


----------



## Cheryllum (Mar 26, 2011)

They are just darling for a couple for Xmas gifts. However, my crocheting is not up to par. Thanks for sharing


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Very cute :-D


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

AutB's Attic is a source for getting a hat that is already knit and she may just share her pattern technique. She refers to her hats as "Floppies". She doesn't have a pattern for sale but here's her advice:

"Take a standard "decreasing crown" pattern for a short ribbed brim stocking cap and just add rows between the decrease rows until you're happy with the shape & length."

http://www.etsy.com/listing/62230883/hand-knit-surfs-up-long-floppy-stocking?ref=pr_shop


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Found a Pattern for a long stocking cap! 
http://nautiknitter.wordpress.com/2008/02/06/schwartz-stocking-cap-pattern/


----------

